# Memory Write/Read Failure.



## mikeinstloui (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey guys. I have a Dell computer and I have been having some bad problems. I think they all stem from an error that I get when I boot the system up (use win98)

Memory Write/read faiulre @ 09e3e97 read C30CE30C expectng E30CE30C Press F1 or F2 for setup.

I haven't changed the memory or really done anything to the inside of the box. It gave me the option to press F1 which was working but it got so bad I am now trying to reformat and start over. 

Am I totally out of luck?

Thanks in advance for all who read

Mike


----------



## Airidh (Nov 17, 2008)

It does look like a hardware failure from what you say.

I went to Google and searched for Memory write/read failure. There were so many replies that I thought I would just tell you that so you can Google. This is some of what I gleaned, though:

1. They were all Dell machines, of differing kinds. Maybe this is just a Dell message.

2. They all gave the exact same message, with differing memory addresses.

3. Reseat the memory.

4. Try it in a different slot.

5. Clean the contacts with a clean soft indiarubber.

6. Phone Dell.

You don't say how old the machine is. If it is under warranty, contact Dell or your supplier first. 

Otherwise, replacing memory is usually fairly easy but if you're not used to mucking about inside your computer, better get somebody else who is.


----------



## mikeinstloui (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you mean take out the Ram memory and reseat them?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## Airidh (Nov 17, 2008)

mikeinstloui said:


> Do you mean take out the Ram memory and reseat them?
> Thanks
> Mike


Yes. But I think you should read the Google answers first. Not all of them of course. If for any reason you can't Google, I could copy some out for you. (Please - not too many!)

You don't say if you are used to going under the case, so at the risk of annoying you, I will say: be careful!

Use an anti-static wrist strap.

Don't touch the contacts with your fingers (or anything else except a rubber).

Be very careful not to strain the motherboard when you are pushing them back in. My hands are not strong, so I usually get somebody else to do this. Taking them out is no problem!

Sorry if you know all this.

And please Google!


----------



## mikeinstloui (Jan 6, 2006)

I replace the memory card and it works fine now...it was a hardware issue after all!

Thanks!!


----------



## Airidh (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad you got it working. Please mark it "solved" now.

Best wishes.


----------

